# I did it :) I clipped rudi



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I bit the bullet and clipped rudi myself - I think I did quite an ok job of it - just a bit to tidy up tomorrow


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Looks great! Good job!


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you very much she was so patient with me  xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

You did a very good job. She looks great.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She looks great! I wish I could do that to Molly but she is so hyper


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

The only thing is I keep finding bits that I want to go over again but suppose that is all about learning - even TOH is happy with it - he doesn't like her to look to poodly apparently  I'm sure you would be able to do it


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Well done, Rudi looks great!


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow you did a great job! Well done. I'm getting more and more tempted to try myself as so many on here do it. Samson has been really frantic since he came back form groomers 2 days ago. I'm sure he had a bad experience and he's all bitey and jumpy! I think i'm going to invest!
Rudi looks great


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Aww thanks every one  I found some uneven bits and so did some more tonight  at least I can do this whenever I think she looks untidy instead of thinking .. Do I book her into groomer and pay 35 or wait another week ? Lol  not so sure I fancy doing the anal glands though - do I have to do this or is only when it is a problem that I need to? Xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely. He looks rightly proud of himself too


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Emily+Harry said:


> Aww thanks every one  I found some uneven bits and so did some more tonight  at least I can do this whenever I think she looks untidy instead of thinking .. Do I book her into groomer and pay 35 or wait another week ? Lol  not so sure I fancy doing the anal glands though - do I have to do this or is only when it is a problem that I need to? Xx


Some dogs almost never need them doing so no you don't really have to worry about that unless she seems to smell bad in that area or is dragging her bum a lot (even then it is not always anal glands), well done on doing it yourself. I always do some tidying up a day or two after giving Dudley a trim, that is the joy of doing it at home. well done.


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you very  I much prefer doing it myself cos I can do it whenever I want  even though I didn't realise how skinny her legs actually were hahaha xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fabulous job Emily. Good for you x


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you very much  xx


----------



## Riehlwife (May 18, 2013)

May I ask what clippers you got? I'm really tired of going to groomers.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Well done Emily .. it is so much easier doing home grooming and the anal glands are really easy, just gain some confidence and have a go, it really isn't that bad to do at home.

Ahh Rudi likes the new hair do too... I think it helps build that bond and trust between owner and dog .. my dogs are so used to me doing it now, "oh no she has the clippers out"...


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I got the wahl clippers from amazon - blue and yellow ones - they are very good  I am still too scared to go for the anal glands lol not sure I could do it incase I hurt her or just vomit  xxxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am going to clip Jake for the first time this weekend. I am nervous but I am tired of not getting what I want at the groomer. They turned Willow's face into a triangle today


----------

